
Clinical trial of chloroquine use to combat coronavirus raises safety concerns - origgm
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2765270
======
giardini
Previously discussed on news.ycombinator.com:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22880686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22880686)

